# IE zeigt nach Umstellung auf Office 2002 nicht mehr alle Seiten an ...



## Brog (5. März 2004)

Hi Leutz,


ich habe mir hier ein kleines Netzwerk erstellt, alle Rechner laufen mit XP. Jetzt habe ich zwei Rechner von Office 2000 auf Office 2002 umgestellt und nun kann ich nicht mehr alle Seiten mit meinem IE öffnen, mit Netscape gehts übrigens auch nicht ...
Hat da einer ne Idee ? Hat das was mit der Packetgröße übers Netzwerk zu tun ? Hatte das Problem mal bei Windows 98 ... Allerdings hab ich das Problem bei den Rechnern mit Office 2000 Installatzion nicht !?

Im voraus einen fetten Dank für jede Hilfe !

Brog


----------

